# thoughts / opinions on this



## pgag_1_york (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi.

iv had this youtube vid posted onto my forum and wanted to know what you lot think,

please note this is not my vid


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

Im no expert, but I was slightly concerned when I saw this (not to mention the women in the background are completely annoying). But, I would be afraid that he would drown. It looked like the water was pretty deep for him. My understanding is to keep the water level about 1-2 inches deep depending on how big your hedgehog is. They were on the right track with the island in the middle in case "Shming" got tired, he had somewhere to rest. The hedgehog looked a bit overweight too. At the same time, he looked pretty distressed in the beginning, but once he flips over onto his back he seems calm. But that's just my take. Some others might have different perspectives.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

KASeNIK,
I agree with about everything u just said there. Especially about the women in the background.

Pgag,
Its smart that u remembered to mention its not ur vid, cuz the people who's vid it is got annoying.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

i know those stupid ladys! aww he is so cute! your so cute aww look at my little boy! i just want to duckt tape their mouths! :?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgie17 said:


> i know those stupid ladys! aww he is so cute! your so cute aww look at my little boy! i just want to duckt tape their mouths! :?


lol. mee too. But... by i know those stupid lady's, u don't mean it in the way that you KNOW them, right? you mean it like theres a comma? (i know, those stupid ladys!)


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*I want my hedgie to cuddle up with me ?*

Soooo I ended up with an explorer-type hedgehog. I know some hedgies will never want to cuddle up but I'd like to try to teach mine to. Whenever I'm handling Prickles, she sniffs and runs around always heading to edges and corners. After a few minutes, she plops down on all fours and falls asleep. I'd like her to do that on my lap or at least near me but she never seems to settle down as long as she's on my lap. The most I've gotten from trying to get her to stay still on me is a puddle of pee on my lap. Tips, anyone?


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*I want my hedgie to cuddle up with me ?*

Soooo I ended up with an explorer-type hedgehog. I know some hedgies will never want to cuddle up but I'd like to try to teach mine to. Whenever I'm handling Prickles, she sniffs and runs around always heading to edges and corners. After a few minutes, she plops down on all fours and falls asleep. I'd like her to do that on my lap or at least near me but she never seems to settle down as long as she's on my lap. The most I've gotten from trying to get her to stay still on me is a puddle of pee on my lap. Tips, anyone?


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*I want my hedgie to cuddle up with me ?*

Soooo I ended up with an explorer-type hedgehog. I know some hedgies will never want to cuddle up but I'd like to try to teach mine to. Whenever I'm handling Prickles, she sniffs and runs around always heading to edges and corners. After a few minutes, she plops down on all fours and falls asleep. I'd like her to do that on my lap or at least near me but she never seems to settle down as long as she's on my lap. The most I've gotten from trying to get her to stay still on me is a puddle of pee on my lap. Tips, anyone?


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*I want my hedgie to cuddle up with me ?*

Soooo I ended up with an explorer-type hedgehog. I know some hedgies will never want to cuddle up but I'd like to try to teach mine to. Whenever I'm handling Prickles, she sniffs and runs around always heading to edges and corners. After a few minutes, she plops down on all fours and falls asleep. I'd like her to do that on my lap or at least near me but she never seems to settle down as long as she's on my lap. The most I've gotten from trying to get her to stay still on me is a puddle of pee on my lap. Tips, anyone?


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*I want my hedgie to cuddle up with me ?*

Soooo I ended up with an explorer-type hedgehog. I know some hedgies will never want to cuddle up but I'd like to try to teach mine to. Whenever I'm handling Prickles, she sniffs and runs around always heading to edges and corners. After a few minutes, she plops down on all fours and falls asleep. I'd like her to do that on my lap or at least near me but she never seems to settle down as long as she's on my lap. The most I've gotten from trying to get her to stay still on me is a puddle of pee on my lap. Tips, anyone?


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*I want my hedgie to cuddle up with me ?*

Soooo I ended up with an explorer-type hedgehog. I know some hedgies will never want to cuddle up but I'd like to try to teach mine to. Whenever I'm handling Prickles, she sniffs and runs around always heading to edges and corners. After a few minutes, she plops down on all fours and falls asleep. I'd like her to do that on my lap or at least near me but she never seems to settle down as long as she's on my lap. The most I've gotten from trying to get her to stay still on me is a puddle of pee on my lap. Tips, anyone?


----------



## mollyluv (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: I want my hedgie to cuddle up with me ?*

hi im new but my hog is the same but you have to teach him to not alway stay in his cage ! :| if not then he will not get excersie so how much do u take him out ? that might effect the lap problom. and molly use to do that than i got a moble ball so she got out all her enrgie so when she was on my lap she not as wild. nice to meet u 2!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I want my hedgie to cuddle up with me ?*

For one thing, this post was an old post from last July. The poster might not even be around on the boards anymore. Try to look at the date of posts before you reply, so you don't bring up threads that are no longer active. 
Also, if you mean that you got one of the run-around balls (like you would use for a hamster) for her, that's not a good toy. The balls have slits that can catch nails and they don't have enough ventilation considering hedgehogs pee and poop as they run. Not to mention it's hard to tell if the hedgehog is enjoying running in it or trying to hide. I hope you have a good wheel for her in her cage. It's the best way to give your hog exercise.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I want my hedgie to cuddle up with me ?*

Double post, sorry.


----------

